# Greeting ToTs - Inside or Outside



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Just wondering how everyone else greets their ToTs and what has worked best over the years. Do you wait indoors for them to arrive at the door and bring candy out or do you just hang out outside?

For the past 4 years I've hung out outside either on the porch or wondering within the display until ToTs come up. Sometimes I see them coming a ways away, stand still and don't move until they start up the walkway. I love interacting with them directly as part of my display. I also keep the candy and treats outside with me in some form or another. It also allows me to keep a better eye on the display and trouble makers.

-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I have always stayed inside and let them come to the door, especially since that is where my drop down spider has always been lurking. Last year, I added a second fog machine and a few other new things, I found that I needed to be outside more, both foggers ran out of juice near the end of the night and needed refilling, and just in general, people were asking alot of questions about how things worked and where I got them, etc. This year, I think I want to try an light my graveyard better, so I don't really want to have the light on over the front door. I'm going to have my cauldron witch inside the garage, which is something new this year, I thought I might set up a table (weather permitting) at the end of my driveway near the post light (which I will leave on), and give out my candy there. That way I can stay active in the yard and keep an eye on things.:devil:


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I am the only actor in my display, usually I stand next to one of my life size props motionless until they pass....then follow them up to the door behind them. They ring and I say in a deep voice "Trick or Treat!" scares the crap out of them.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

This is what's on our front porch: a Magic Mirror that talks to the kids and dispenses candy.

If you like interacting with your tot's, this is a good one - it's been a huge hit with the kids at our home haunt, drawing a line of kids from our porch back out to the sidewalk at times.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

In the past I've been inside relying on motion sensors to trigger my props. This year, I will be outside monitoring things and manually triggering props as appropriate with an x10 system. Last year I think I may have scared too many of the tiny ones - this time I'll be able to decide who gets it and who doesn't. Plus last year I was fielding a lot of "how did you do that" at the door...made a traffic jam.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Last year we did both. We do a walk through and there was a trick and treat at the end. A friend of mine (who participates) invited his mom to join in last year and she dressed up as a bag lady. She normally gives out candy downtown where they trick or treat on the square. She has a huge nail bag apron to carry cand and just walks around interacting with the kids and hands out candy. She keeps a stash of candy nearby so she can refill her apron when she starts to get low.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

we dress up and hang out in the yard and drive way. my girlfriend, dressed like witch, gives out candy. my mother comes dressed as a gypsy and helps hand out candy also. mean while i wander the yard and street scaring toters in an 8-9 foot grim reaper costume.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man some of you folks are lucky you have others to help out, even those outside. I usually run the haunt completely alone. My wife doesn't like wearing a costume at all (although I'm getting closer to breaking her in). She usually takes my daughter out ToTing while I run the yard. Which is I guess the second reason I stay outside. I love the idea of standing in the yard and sneaking up behind them as they go to the door. 

Last year I had a treat table at bottom of the steps so they never had to climb up. I might do something similar this year as well. I'd LOVE to do a magic mirror but I'd be the one working it (I like to control the type of treats going out based on costume and age - those who don't dress up get the nasty candy no one likes) and I'd miss the fun of being in the yard.

After the wife is done, she usually handles the photos and video taping so again, I'm alone in the yard.

-TM


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My wife is inside in costume to hand out the candy (lights off so she gets some good scares when she appears at the storm door out of the darkness), while I'm on the front porch in costume pretending to be a prop .


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

We sit outside on our fron porch. No way could my doorbell take the abuse. Even with both myself amd Ms. Doom handing out candy as fast as we can we sometimes get 20-25 ToTs deep.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Due to the layout of my house I hide inside. I cover the windows in black cloth and peek-out. When the TOTs get close to the props I fire them off. I have a banging coffin that works on motion sensor. Everything else (3 pneumatic props) will have to manually operate. Unfortunately I have to leave the candy out which means TOTs take more than they should. This year I will make individual bags with 2 pieces in each, only leave a few out at a time and replenish as needed.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Back when I was starting out I didn't really decorate the yard and just dressed up in costume and would jump out at them from inside when they came to the front door. I always felt bad when it was some really little kid who would get too scared. Once I started decorating the yard and haunting seriously I moved to being in the yard. That way I could interact/scare more but hang back if they are just little kids coming up. Way more fun. Sometimes I'd have my brother helping out other times I'd be by myself. Most years my mother-in-law hands out the candy from the front door and my wife takes our daughter TOT. Now my daughter wants to hand out the candy herself.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Everything is done outside. Our haunt is set up so the kids don't come to the front door, but rather enter through a large castle wall facade that spans our drive. The candy is handed out towards the end of the walk through, and the various scenes along the way all tie in to the theme. For little kids that are too apprehensive, we will give candy out in the front of the house.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I always greet em outside. For the past few years I hang out in the car port. I put bloody sheets all around it, and make it into a sort of haunted house. Then we sometimes hide behind the sheets and scare them, its great fun, haha.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

tots have to go into the garage (witch shop) to get their candy... we usually take turns in there...otherwise I wander around the yard keeping things working, observing visitors and talking with friends. Oh, and previously we had someone at the end of the driveway for the kids too scared to come closer but last year we just had someone go fetch them something if they wouldn't come closer.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Because we lived in a townhome in the past and barely any room to decorate, we waited for the door bell to ring and handed out candy. I have dressed up in the past and forced my husband a few years to don a vampire cape (yes, forced, coerced...the things I had to promise!!!). He doesn't mind the candy dispensing duty if he's home from work by then but thinks dressing up is dumb. I love the surprise the ToT get when you open the door in costume! 

We moved to a house and the last two years did the same. This year I'm going all out with the yard and will convert my porch into a witch's shack so I'll be outside in costume (with thermals on should it be a cold one. Reminds me I've been wanting to get one of those outdoor heaters....). I'm hoping my husband will wear the Matrix duster I got for him last year--his glasses with sunglasses look great with the outfit--and stay down near the driveway entrance with some hot cider and hot chocolate for the parents. He'll probably enjoy the adult conversations anyway but hopefully it will get him more involved in ToTing.

I'd love to do a Magic Mirror as posted near the beginning of the thread. Maybe he would like being the face behind the mirror.... I'm always trying to get him more involved and share the holiday with me. This year we are going to work on some electronics. Thanks to the person who posted about Magic Mirror BTW. Looks like a well illustrated site.


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

Since starting in 2006, I'm always outside until I shut it down.

This is because I like to startle the older kids, I want to protect my stuff, and I like to hear the parents comments. 

I guess it means I'm a bit of a narcissist, but I spend more time than I should (but less than I want) on this stuff.

My wife mans the door, though I suspect that I might start helping out there if I can add more automated props. 

Kurt


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Your supposed to greet them??????

I just throw candy at their little heads......LOL


----------

